# Is liver any good?



## welshdean24 (Aug 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if liver is any good ?

for tonights meal im having....

Lambs liver

Sweetcorn

Runner beans

Sprouts

Mashed potato

Gravy

Ive heard its an excellent source for iron but not familiar with its other properties.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Very good protein too.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

its good for protein and iron intake, if you like it eat it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*The good: *This food is low in Sodium. It is also a good source of Thiamin, Zinc, Copper and Manganese, and a very good source of Protein, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Iron, Phosphorus and Selenium.

*The bad:* This food is very high in Cholesterol.

I think if eat once or twice a week is ok,but no more.

I like it as well


----------



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

Liver and stuffin


----------

